
Show HN: Insight Generation Using Text Network Visualization - aerodynamika
https://infranodus.com
======
aerodynamika
I will be happy to answer any questions about this product. It is open-source
and a free version available to install is available on
[https://github.com/noduslabs/infranodus](https://github.com/noduslabs/infranodus)
otherwise you can try it for free for 14 days or contact me for a coupon if
you don't want to bother providing the credit card. Would like your feedback!

------
blader_johny
How is a vertex created between two nodes? Is it created when two words appear
in the same sentence?

What do the different colors represent?

